# IGN - Ignite Limited



## Francis Begbie (3 December 2007)

Just wondering whether anyone new much about this stock. 

Seems to have fallen in the last couple of weeks due to a profits downgrade, although i heard it was likely to pick up a lot of work with rudd's computers in every school and the analysts seem to like it.

seems safe

Anyone got


----------



## mornaw (8 November 2009)

*CND Down before AGM*

After the rights issue Clarius climbed up to $1.18 with anticipation dividends would be declared, now dropped just prior to AGM.  Does anyone familiar with this flickering candle have any news?


----------



## mornaw (5 January 2010)

*CND Clarius - Intelligence and clarity of mind*

An interesting piece including "clarius"

Clarius - intelligence and clarity of mind

John Williams is perhaps the most recognized composer of the 20th Century, and has become almost synonymous with the Olympic movement. An all time favourite Williams piece is "Call of the Champions" composed for the 2002 Winter Olympics in Salt Lake City.

When asked about the ideas behind the composition of this piece, Williams responded: 
"In thinking and reading about what we might have sung, I came across this Baron de Coubertin motto: 'Citius, Altius, Fortius' [swifter, higher, stronger]." (Coubertin was the founder of the modern Olympic Games back in the early 1890s.) "I thought it would make a wonderful declamatory handle, just that triad of words sung in a very forceful way by the chorus. We had all 350 members of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir singing this and it was electrifying. It sounds like all the heroes coming down from Olympus and chanting together."

"Always this triad of words, but at the end of the piece I needed to break the rhythm of the text. So I took the liberty of adding the word clarius to the motto  ¬ a word a Roman might have used to speak of intelligence and clarity of mind."


----------



## ectoplasm (5 January 2010)

*Re: CND Clarius - Intelligence and clarity of mind*

Hi mornaw,

You have a very cultured/arts approach to shares: Williams is a mega music personality.

CND opened at yesterdays close and looks to have broken out and is in  uptrend IMO


----------



## ectoplasm (9 January 2010)

*Re: CND Clarius - Intelligence and clarity of mind*



ectoplasm said:


> Hi mornaw,
> 
> You have a very cultured/arts approach to shares: Williams is a mega music personality.
> 
> CND opened at yesterdays close and looks to have broken out and is in  uptrend IMO




Hi mornaw,

I hope I wasn't out of line with that cultured approach to share trading comment.

CND consolidated last week, but looks ready to move up IMO - can not access ASX site ATM - anyone know the fundamentals of this one?

Daily chart:


----------



## System (6 December 2018)

On December 6th, 2018, Clarius Group Limited (CNS) changed its name and ASX code to Ignite Limited (IGN).


----------



## greggles (11 March 2021)

Just noticed this stock today. It is very thinly traded but has quietly crept up from 2.1c in early October 2020 to a high of 7.7c today.

In their last set of financial results, gross revenue dropped from $70 million in HY19 to $56.7 million in HY20, but a loss of almost $5 million was transformed into a $2.2 million profit over the same time period.






For those interested, the Half Yearly Report and Accounts released on 23 February makes for some interesting reading.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 March 2021)

Ignite Limited (IGN) provides contingent labour and permanent recruitment services (Specialist Recruitment), on demand information technology services (On Demand IT Services) and outsourced recruitment and human resource consulting services (People Services).

Market Cap is tiny - under $7M?


----------



## greggles (11 March 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Ignite Limited (IGN) provides contingent labour and permanent recruitment services (Specialist Recruitment), on demand information technology services (On Demand IT Services) and outsourced recruitment and human resource consulting services (People Services).
> 
> Market Cap is tiny - under $7M?




Market cap looks to be around $5.3 million, which really surprised me given the $2.2 million profit. Seems like value...


----------



## Faramir (30 July 2021)

Unashamedly copied from au.investing.com



> Ignite Limited, together with its subsidiaries, provides specialist recruitment, on-demand information technology, and people services in Australia and New Zealand. The company offers permanent and contingent labour recruitment, and payroll services; and outsourced recruitment and human resource consulting services. It is also involved in the provision of pre-qualified information technology resources to deliver on demand solutions. The company provides its services under the Ignite and Lloyd Morgan brand names. It serves accounting, finance, architecture, construction, engineering, property, business support, human resources, legal, information management, IT, digital, and sales and marketing industries. The company was formerly known as Clarius Group Limited. Ignite Limited was founded in 1984 and is headquartered in Sydney, Australia.




IGN reported a profit for this quarter.


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02401202-2A1312637?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		


Net cash from operating activities: $1,155,000.


----------



## Faramir (30 July 2021)

Look at these ratios. Looks very cheap. It’s just too speccy for me. Still, I am going to choose IGN for my August tipping comp. IGN must ignite my chances of taking out full glory!!


----------



## Faramir (30 July 2021)

Thinly traded stock. It could Ignite my chances for a place in the tipping comp or it could blow up like a failed experimental space rocket 🤣


----------

